# How can this be?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just looked at my Subscriber page and see someone called Bananski has visited me, but Bananski has made 0 posts so how can he be a member :frown2:
Has he visited anyone else?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Probably a Russian Bot!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Probably a Russian Bot!


Not impossible where I am situated, if he´s a millionaire, young, handsome, taller than me and a genuine nice bloke, he can pop over. I´ll even forgo the millionaire bit if all the rest fits >


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I didn't even know you could tell who had visited you.... and what does that mean anyway?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I didn't even know you could tell who had visited you.... and what does that mean anyway?


If you click on your user name above your avatar and scroll down the "about me" section you will see how many people have visited your profile and who the last five were. I see Jan has been spying on me along with 14835 others. I know I am hugely interesting and famous but not that interesting and famous so as suggested I bet most of the visits to profiles are Bots trying to harvest personal data.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah ha ha ha ha now where is that curled up vomiting smily icon?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't see the problem, lots of people join and don't post sometimes for years.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> If you click on your user name above your avatar and scroll down the "about me" section you will see how many people have visited your profile and who the last five were. I see Jan has been spying on me along with 14835 others. I know I am hugely interesting and famous but not that interesting and famous so as suggested I bet most of the visits to profiles are Bots trying to harvest personal data.


I didn´t look at you on purpose, or a lot of other people I show as looking at , sometimes the iPad is so sensitive I only have to brush over a name and it connects.
I look at these one posters to see if they have added any information about themselves and of course they haven´t.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I didn´t look at you on purpose, or a lot of other people I show as looking at , sometimes the iPad is so sensitive I only have to brush over a name and it connects.
> I look at these one posters to see if they have added any information about themselves and of course they haven´t.


Hang on a minute!! You got more visits than me!! Whats going on there!!! Have you been repeatedly clicking on your own profile?  Either that or the Russians are after you.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't work for me. Maybe I'm only a junior member.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Don't work for me. Maybe I'm only a junior member.
> 
> Ray.


Raymondo what does work for you on a computer?>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't you start I'm feeling multi victimised already.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Don't you start I'm feeling multi victimised already.
> 
> Ray.


Maybe you can get a hormone for that.:grin2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Excellent and informative post Barry.

My Russian bot is called JTS49 and then Kabundi.................or they might be stalkers who like my profile.

Trouble is, now I've visited their page to find out who they are...................they'll think I'm stalking them


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Webby1 said:


> Excellent and informative post Barry.
> 
> My Russian bot is called JTS49 and then Kabundi.................or they might be stalkers who like my profile.
> 
> Trouble is, now I've visited their page to find out who they are...................they'll think I'm stalking them


I don´t think I´ve checked up on you Pete, put yer knickers on I might be popping in later :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yet another thing I did not know about - Russian bots. Do they wear those furry hats ?

I seem to have had 10,000 odd (very odd IMO) visitors to my page included Glandwr (that’s OK), Dogslow and Scarey ????


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Russian bots are probably very hairy, due to the cold.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Hang on a minute!! You got more visits than me!! Whats going on there!!! Have you been repeatedly clicking on your own profile?  Either that or the Russians are after you.
> 
> AND you´ve been here since 2008, me since 2015 that makes it even worse, or better depends on who´s side your on :laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just seen I have had 10,791 visits? And I never knew. Wonder if they found anything?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Jan

You really do need to find another hobby and stop stalking...
My list of visitors says...

_The last 5 visitor(s) to this page were:
Dogslow
Dougaitken
erneboy
*JanHank*
nidge1
This page has had 9,665 visits_


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Jan
> 
> You really do need to find another hobby and stop stalking...
> My list of visitors says...
> ...


:grin2:I know why I visited you, because you were missing for some days on your usual haunts and I wanted to know when you had last looked in. You know how I worry about you and everyone else including your sparing partner :laugh:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah well when typing on the phone itbis very easy to touch the wrong part of the screen and end up on a homepage.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Ah well when typing on the phone itbis very easy to touch the wrong part of the screen and end up on a homepage.


Yes I have done that Alan on the odd occasion when I use the phone, which is not often at home but when I am away I sometimes used it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Webby1 said:


> My Russian bot is called JTS49 and then Kabundi.................or they might be stalkers who like my profile.


I think kabundi is a real live member is he not?


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

But being stalked by a real life member is even worse than being stalked by a Russion bot.

By the way it's a joke....................I'm not ON anything................:microwave:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Webby1 said:


> But being stalked by a real life member is even worse than being stalked by a Russion bot.
> 
> By the way it's a joke..................*..I'm not ON anything.....*...........:microwave:


Hard luck, we can get 5 litres of very decent red for 11€.

Bit expensive to post though, sorry 😢


----------

